# المتناهيات في الصغر .. أقوى من الحديد وأغلى من الذهب (النانوتيوب)



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

المتناهيات في الصغر.. أقوى من الحديد وأغلى من الذهب​
د.نادية العوضي
في عالم الإلكترونيات يحسب التقدم التكنولوجي بالتوصل إلى تقنيات أقل حجمًا وأعلى كفاءة من حيث السرعة والجودة في أداء العمليات المختلفة. 
بدأ الجيل الأول في عالم الإلكترونيات باستخدام تكنولوجيا المصابيح الإلكترونية (Lamp)، وقد تم إنتاج تليفزيونات تستخدم هذه التكنولوجيا، أما الجيل الثاني فجاء بعد استخدام الترانزيستور (Transistor) الذي جعل الأجهزة أصغر حجمًا ويسهل نقلها من مكان إلى آخر، وبعد التطور الكبير في مجال أشباه الموصلات (Semi-conductors) جاءت الثورة الثالثة أو الجيل الثالث من الإلكترونيات باستخدام المُوصِّلات التكاملية (IC)، وهي عبارة عن قطعة صغيرة جدًّا؛ ولهذا قامت باختزال حجم العديد من الأجهزة، بل رفعت من كفاءتها، وعددت من وظائفها. 
وأخيراً جاء الجيل الرابع باستخدام المعالج الصغير (microprocessor) الذي أحدث ثورة هائلة في مجال الإلكترونيات بإنتاج الحاسبات الشخصية (computers)، وما قامت به هذه الحاسبات من تقدم في العديد من المجالات العلمية والصناعية والتعليمية ومختلف جوانب الحياة. 
فماذا عن الجيل الخامس ؟ 
وهو ما صار يعرف باسم النانوتيوب أو الأنابيب المتناهية في الصغر (nanotube) فهل تعرف ما هي هذه الأنابيب؟ 
النانوتيوب ظاهرة فيزيائية تم رصدها أول مرة عام 1991 في شركة NEC للصناعات الإلكترونية في اليابان بواسطة العالم سوميو ليجيما(Sumio Lijima)، حينما كان يدرس الرماد الناتج عن عملية التفريغ الكهربي بين قطبين من الكربون باستخدام ميكروسكوب إلكتروني عالي الكفاءة (High-resolution transmission electron microscope)، وكانت النتيجة أنه وجد أن جزيئات الكربون تأخذ ترتيبًا يشبه الأنابيب في داخل بعضها البعض. 
وفي عام 1992 تم تطوير تكنولوجيا الحصول على النانوتيوب، وذلك برفع كفاءتها للحصول على كميات أكبر من النانوتيوب . 
وفي عام 1993 تمكن العالم دونالد بثيون (Donald Bethune) من شركة IBM
لتكنولوجيا الحاسبات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية من رصد نانوتيوب متكونة من طبقة واحدة (singlewall) يبلغ قطر الأنبوب الواحد 12 نانومترًا (النانو = جزء من البليون من المتر)، وانطلق العلماء بعد ذلك في مجال النانوتيوب، حتى استطاع فريق من العلماء الصينيين في شهر فبراير الماضي رصد أصغر نانوتيوب في العالم الذي يصل قطره إلى 0.5 نانومتر فقط، مع العلم أن أقل قطر لأي شيء في العالم نظريًّا هو 0.4 نانومتر. 
وقد تم رصد هذا النانوتيوب الصغير جدًّا بعدما طَوَّر العلماء الصينيون في تكنولوجيا استخراجه، وذلك بعمل تعديل في القطب الموجب للدائرة أو الأنود (anode)، حيث قاموا بعمل حفرة قطرها 3 مليمترات داخل قضيب الجرافيت (graphite) وقطرها 6 مليمترات، وتم ملء الحفرة بخليط من بودرة معدن الكوبالت ومواد كربونية أخرى. 
وعندما تمَّ دراسة الخواص الفيزيائية للنانوتيوب كانت النتائج مبشرة جدًّا؛ حيث إن النانوتيوب أقوى من الحديد بمقدار 100 مرة، وأخف منه في الوزن بمقدار 6 مرات. 
أما الخواص الكهربائية فكانت النتائج مثيرة جدًّا؛ حيث إن النانوتيوب يمكن أن يكون موصلاً جيدًا جدًّا للكهرباء، ويمكن أن يكون شبه موصل (Semi-conductor)، وهذا باختلاف طريقة الحصول عليه، وترتيب الذرات داخل الهيكل الذري. 
وعند قياس درجة توصيله للكهرباء وجد أنه أعلى من النحاس في درجة حرارة الغرفة، أما توصيله للحرارة فهو أعلى من الماس. 
ومن المتوقع أن تشعل تكنولوجيا النانوتيوب سلسلة من الثورات الصناعية في خلال العقدين القادمين التي سوف تؤثر على حياتنا بشكل كبير. 
فمع التطور العلمي واكتشاف الخريطة الجينية للإنسان، وكذلك اكتشاف الفمتوثانية، فيتوقع العلماء استغلال النانوتيوب في صناعة أجهزة إلكترونية غاية في الصغر تستطيع العمل على مستوى الجزيء أو أدوات جراحية قادرة على مكافحة الأمراض على مستوى الخلية الآدمية. 
وفي مجال الصناعة يمكن أن يدخل النانوتيوب في تكوين المواد المركبة (composite material) للرفع من كفاءتها في توصيل الكهرباء والحرارة، وكذلك في تصنيع خلايا لتخزين الوقود الهيدروجيني الذي يستخدم في المركبات الفضائية. 
تكنولوجيا النانوتيوب ما زالت في مهدها الأول، وهي الآن تحت الدراسة لمعرفة المزيد من خواصها الفيزيائية وقدراتها المثيرة، ولكن الطريقة المستخدمة حالياً للحصول على النانوتيوب مرتفعة التكلفة جدًّا؛ حيث إن رماد النانوتيوب التجاري يتكلف 10 أضعاف سعر الذهب؛ ولهذا يتطلب دعمًا كبيرًا من الحكومات والهيئات العلمية الكبرى؛ لاستمرار البحث والتطوير في هذا المجال. 
تكنولوجيا النانوتيوب سوف تفتح أمامنا عالمًا جديدًا لم نكن نعلم عنهشيئًا. 
فمرحباً بكم في عالم متناهٍ في الصغر.


----------

